# some of you may like this...



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

another one we have recently picked up for stock...

its loooooooooooooooooovely


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

SWEEEEET


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

wow very nice there!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

OH- MY- DEAR !!! How much is it ?????


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yourl see full details being uploaded on to our website soon


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

okay,
how soon? - cant see anything yet...

.....still not.....

.... still not yet....

:flame:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

why are you serious in purchasing it?

it will be done for next week


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes I am seriously interessted !!
I'll give you an Email as soon as I see the specs and Infos on your page !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

my email is matt.brown @ neweraparts .com


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Got it !
Thanks


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Pure Sex!!!


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Sweet Matty


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

Luverly


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

matty32 said:


> another one we have recently picked up for stock...


"For stock"? Not according to this guy from Ireland, posting on an Australian forum. He's saying that you sourced it for _him_:

1978 datsun fairlady z

Perhaps you need to clarify the situation before too many people get their hopes up?


----------



## <jay> (Jan 19, 2007)

I too sent matty a pm about this..........I also sent the guy from dublin who was supposed to have bought it a pm.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

very nice !!!!!


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

color match the over fenders and you have a winner. An RB30 couldnt hurt either eh Rob!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

S30 Devil Z.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

gorgeous car!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

if you read the guys comments i dont think he knows what he,s bought 240z,s had a L24 engine, it seem to have a lot of differant bits on it to the 240z,s i,ve owned but i wish it was mine,i would buy another one if the right one came along


----------



## <jay> (Jan 19, 2007)

not many 240's have the l24 now, they were all upgraded to the l28, however by the year its a 260z not a 240z. he obviously asked newera to import a 260z for him now its on sale here...

Maybe he has decided to withdraw from the sale I dont know.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Now this rocks.. :bowdown1:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Jay, don't jump on him like that please.. I only told Matty we'd bought this car not that we'd had an order for one, so he's naturally assumed it's for stock - and in his enthusiasm when uploading sharing these pics with you guys he made a mistake. 

Actually in this case it's not for stock, this one was sourced for Addperformance.ie who is our sales agent in Ireland. They ordered a 240Z for their return customer. Sorry guys, this one's not available therefore!

It's an S31. In Japan they never marketted a 2.4, 2.6 or the 260Z LWB shape so although a 1978 model this one's the shorter wheelbase 240Z equivalent body, which originally came with a 2.0 litre straight six (Chassis plate shows originally 2000cc / 130 bhp). It's got considerably more than that now thou  
It's had an L28 engine fitted, with triple solex carbs (New), exhaust manifold, exhaust, coilovers, etc, etc. 
Took it for a short drive. Sounds friggin' awesome with those triple solex carbs and looks far better than my poor pics show... 
DCD may be shooting it... If so, you'll see it in it's glory on his blog later, I guess. 

Hopefully this demonstrates what we can source given the task. It took months of looking at various examples until this one was found.

We'd love the opportunity to seriously hunt for a nicely restored Hakosuka Skyline for UK or something truly challenging like that...! 

Old Skool Rules!


----------



## <jay> (Jan 19, 2007)

cool, thanks for clearing that up............lovely example you found there, I too have a 260 with a l28 fitted with triple dellorto's and cam, the new owner is going to love it, especially the sound!!, nice to see another z in Ireland too,

Nice job


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah thanks for messing up my day...:sadwavey:


----------



## JETGTR (Sep 15, 2007)

Devil Z mmmmm


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah sorry i didnt know it was sold (as i wasnt involved in the sourcing of this car)

still we can always get another for you BenGTR


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> It's an S31. In Japan they never marketted a 2.4, 2.6 or the 260Z LWB shape so although a 1978 model this one's the shorter wheelbase 240Z equivalent body, which originally came with a 2.0 litre straight six (Chassis plate shows originally 2000cc / 130 bhp).


No offence, but if you are going to be sourcing more S30/S31-series Zs for customers ( or "for stock" ) you might want to brush up on your Z history a little......

The Japanese market _did_ actually get L24-engined S30-series Z models. I own one.

The Japanese home-market S30-series Z range - at launch in October 1969 - consisted of sub 2-litre engined models in order to stay within a particular taxation class. Four models were marketed: The S30-S 'Fairlady Z' & S30 'Fairlady Z-L' ( both with L20A SOHC six cylinder engine ), and the PS30 'Fairlady Z432' and PS30-SB 'Fairlady Z432-R ( both with the S20 DOHC six ).

But from October 1971, three L24-engined models were added to the domestic range: The HS30-S 'Fairlady 240Z', HS30 'Fairlady 240Z-L' and HS30-H 'Fairlady 240ZG' Group 4 homologation model. These models were carried through to late 1973, when the Japanese 'Oil Shock' ( following the 'Yom Kippur' war ) hit hard.

Nissan _did_ sell some RS30 'Fairlady 260Z' models ( with L26 SOHC engines ) in Japan in late 1973, but these were soon recalled due to problems meeting emissions standards, and fitted with L20 engines - with their body number prefixes altered and engine-bay identity plates changed to suit. 

G-prefixed 'Fairlady Z 2/2' four-seater models _were_ sold in Japan: from early 1974 right through to the end of S30/S31-series production in late 1978, alongside the two-seater models. 



I'd dearly like to see you source more of these models for European buyers, and in fact I have recommended 'Newera' to several people who have asked me about importing Japanese market S30 & S31 models. But I think many people expect them to be sub-£5000 cars - which is completely unrealistic. Unfortunately, I think you are going to have to lead the market by example if you want to sell more of the better-condition old Japanese cars to Europe..........


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

PS30-SB Thanks for the history lesson! :bowdown1: I learnt some things there  Appreciate you taking the time. Do you know the exact numbers of production of different models, per chance? Would certainly be interesting to know although only a fraction of those still exist of course.

Last week there was a Z's meet at the GTROC Japan's monthly gathering at Daikoku. We saw 3-4 older Z's there, all of which had various levels of corrosion. One example in particular was pretty impressive with a 3 litre engine blowing through twin open trumpets at the rear, complete with wide arches, deep watanabes on slicks, full race preparation and enough soot deposited on the rear number plate (Presumably from flames) to make it illegible. Even the owner had a 1970's styled hair cut. Sounded amazing as it arrived too... Some pics were taken so if we come across them we'll post here.

I remember about 5 years ago on a wet track-day in Tsukuba seeing a well driven 3 litre 240Z be pretty much the quickest car out there. It was pulling away from GT-R's on the straights and killing most things on corners. Very nicely prepared car that... Interestingly, there's still a specialist market out here supplying restoration parts for S30's, etc. People still love these cars in Japan.

Devil Z's


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is a short vid with the Z Miguel is talking about (towards the end of the page)

click me


----------



## ozyZED (May 12, 2009)

well, i figured i might as well put my 1st post in here. thanks again miguel and co for getting such a lovely car. Ì must also ad that claus is a gentleman!
she doesnt like the bad roads in ireland, but that just means i can drive slow enough to enjoy the looks it gets!

i try to drive it when i can, which isnt enough

latest pics


















i look forward to chatting to you all!


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Ozyzed, car looks magnificant. Recall seeing at the port some time ago while with Miguel. One of the nicest specs ever to see in Japan. Truly worth the money paid!


----------



## ozyZED (May 12, 2009)

car is great, i love it.
already have a damn stone chip on the bonnet, have some sealer to kill the rust, but need to get it looking fresh again.

engines bullet proof too, slow to start on a cold morning, thats all.
if it goes bang, ill stick in a RB26. burt i hope not, the thing makes a savage noise

getting 18mpg too, not too bad from what i hear.

ive also had her in an irish car mag, which was cool. a friend of Claus came to me and i said yeah. pics

























never had a car featured before, twas fun


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

ozyZED said:


> ive also had her in an irish car mag, which was cool.


But why did they call it a _"Datsun 240Z"_?


----------



## ozyZED (May 12, 2009)

PS30-SB said:


> But why did they call it a _"Datsun 240Z"_?


ah, why bother going on about the minutia about 240, 260, 280, 2+2 or as mine is a fairlday. as 240, 260 and 280 dont describe it as it originally had a 2.0litre and it was japasqueezy (japanese)

so if someone wants to look up similar yokes on google, 240z gets the most results. fairlady brings up too many other types like 300, 350z etc

so theres a method in the madness, makes it handier for newbies like i was once. if they want to clarify, there are a million ways to contact me through the myriad of nissan, z and other generic car sites that im on.

this naming it 240 etc has caused a lot of needless bullcrap arguments on Z forums, because most folks get mine wrong, so that is my standard spiel!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

That's called _dumbing down_.......

If _you_ can't get it right, and lead by example, then what hope has anyone else got if they want to learn about these cars? 

Your C-S31 Fairlady Z-L is actually ( despite appearances ) fundamentally different to an HS30 or HLS30 'Datsun 240Z' / 'Fairlady 240Z'. It has a _totally_ different bodyshell, and many differences to fittings, trim, electricals & mechanicals. And whether modified or not, a C-S31 will usually change hands for _much_ less than an HS30 or early S30 / S30-S in Japan. 

_"Anal purist"_ I might be ( thanks ), but I know what I'm looking at. I think it's better for us all in the long run if we at least _try_ to raise our game and get this stuff right. Otherwise it's just us kidding ourselves, and misleading others.....


----------



## ozyZED (May 12, 2009)

dumbing down, you dont say

the guy that wrote the article got loads of stuff wrong too, but hey, no-one died

snore. no offence, but its not that important. its only a car magazine.

thanks for the lesson on c-s31 vs hs30 etc, its rather nice of you to educate me that mine isnt as valuable blah blah ive lost interest already, heard it a million times.

was gonna write more, but its pointless
have we met on Zclub before?

EDIT: i think i told the magazine guy to say 280z, but his computer crashed and had to write the whole thing again right before it went to press, so there was no effort to deceive on purpose!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

ozyZED great to see you're enjoying the Z, yeah I'll bet it's turning heads in IRL, the sound it makes probably has something to do with the attention it attracts! 

It's a somewhat unique car over there and will remain so. Good to see it's been featured already too


----------



## spainr33 (Dec 13, 2008)

ozyZED that is a truely georgus car ya lucky sod hopefully il get to see it in the metal some day


----------



## <jay> (Jan 19, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> That's called _dumbing down_.......
> 
> If _you_ can't get it right, and lead by example, then what hope has anyone else got if they want to learn about these cars?
> 
> ...


Hi Alan


----------



## <jay> (Jan 19, 2007)

Lovely z Ozy, Yet to see it in the flesh!, hopefully that will change soon!


----------



## ozyZED (May 12, 2009)

if any mods are reading this, time to lock it up!

thanks again to newera and a.d.d.
special hi goes out to jay


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

<jay> said:


> Hi Alan


Hi Jay,
Did you want to comment on the text you quoted?

To put this question of mis-identification into perspective, can you imagine a situation where somebody bought - for example - an R33 GTS25t, and insisted on calling it an R32 GTS? Something like that would get pointed out fairly quickly, and if the person making the mistake then went on to insist that this was merely "anal purism" I think it would be seen by most observers as somewhat _bizarre_.......

That might be an extreme example, but the situation with this car is not all that different. Correctly identifying series and sub model will be very important to 'ozy' when he comes to servicing / maintaining and modifying his car, not to mention insuring it correctly with an agreed value. It will also be important and relevant for anybody who tries to help him with data and parts. 

I tried to give 'ozy' some identification help and advice ( for what that's worth ) on another forum before his car arrived, and it was thrown back in my face with some choice insults. Seems he got the wrong end of the stick and misunderstood my intentions. I was actually trying to help, but I don't think he got it. I'm still willing to help if I can, but we don't seem to be seeing eye to eye somehow.....


----------



## <jay> (Jan 19, 2007)

I was just saying Hi Alan,

You know your stuff no denying that.......The differences between ozys car and a s30 I see as small and not worth worrying over, whereas you see them as big differences.

You remind me of my neighbour, take things way too seriously 

you seem to be "By The Book" kind of guy 

I also remember you giving me advice on the same forum.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

<jay> said:


> The differences between ozys car and a s30 I see as small and not worth worrying over, whereas you see them as big differences.


How about this scenario: I might have an inkling of just how different ozy's car is from what you are calling an "S30", and I think _you_ don't, and _that's_ one of the reasons why I'm voicing my concern. 

By the way, the C-S31 models _were_ technically part of the S30-series - so you can see just what a can of worms this can become. The 'S30'-series encompasses a _huge_ range of models, specs and possible options, so it quite often becomes necessary to know what your car came as from the factory in order to get to the bottom of things. Nowhere is this more important than with the Japanese home market models. Follow the data and parts lists for the Export models and you'll find yourself with lots of unanswered questions, or spending money on parts that don't work / don't fit.

The other day I saw ozy talking about getting a carpet set from the USA. Of course, it won't fit - will it? That's a very basic one - but there will undoubtedly be more to trip him up in future, unfortunately. 



<jay> said:


> You remind me of my neighbour, take things way too seriously
> 
> you seem to be "By The Book" kind of guy


As I've said before elsewhere, your impression of me is in _your_ head. Yes, I'm posting here because arguably I take the subject somewhat too seriously :nervous: - but who do _you_ ask for help when you get stumped? I don't know about you but I go to my gurus, and they tend to be the type of people who _have_ the factory data, as well as the experience in tuning / modifying the cars. 

They often have the parts I'm looking for too!


----------



## ozyZED (May 12, 2009)

ok, time to kiss and make up a little bit

im sorry i went at you on zclub, i didnt like the tone being taken with me and my innocent questions. this was compounded when i asked the mod to stick 280z (in recognition of my car) to be added to the forum section, you know 240/260 area. and so it was added, then promptly removed.
so its 240/260
then 280zx and so on.
skipping my model thats so different that it should be recognised aggressively on several other forums. so im wondering, its not seperate enough for zclub to accept it, but its so different that all other sites should.
this is why ive not cared since about what its called.

this was happening while my thread was being pissed on. excuse the accusatory tone there, just a saying.

so there are similarities and differences, grand, we should leave it at that.
when i go looking for carpets, ill make sure to keep in my years and if its american reproductions, ill try to ensure that its rhd drive friendly and whatever else when i finally get round to spending money on it someday in the far distant future.

not to stoke things up again, im just not that concerned about the difference. again, i dont mean to be flippant, im just a casual car guy.

will the mods lock this up. this could go on forever


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

ozyZED said:


> im sorry i went at you on zclub, i didnt like the tone being taken with me and my innocent questions. this was compounded when i asked the mod to stick 280z (in recognition of my car) to be added to the forum section, you know 240/260 area. and so it was added, then promptly removed.
> so its 240/260
> then 280zx and so on.
> skipping my model thats so different that it should be recognised aggressively on several other forums. so im wondering, its not seperate enough for zclub to accept it, but its so different that all other sites should.
> this is why ive not cared since about what its called.


Of course you realise that the subsections at the Z Club forum are nothing to do with me ( I'm not even a club member :nervous: ) and that I had sympathy for the fact that you car didn't fit into the '240' / '260' etc brackets? I'm in the same boat. What puzzled me was you asking for a '280Z' section to be added when your car is, er, ( stop me if you've heard this one before ), _not_ a '280Z' anyway.

I own three Japanese market S30-series Zs that technically don't fit into into those categories either, but I think the mods explained that - as far as the forum is concerned - it would become far too complicated if they had a sub-section for each non-UK model ( there's tons of 'em ), which is fair enough I think.

There's no specific forum section here at gtr.co.uk for my KPGC10 either, but that's hardly surprising, is it? Owners of unusual models have to be pragmatic, and anyway I think it's fun to have something that isn't quite what people think it is. That's why I said I thought you should be _proud_ to own a modified C-S31 'Fairlady Z', rather than trying to make a square peg fit into a round hole...... 

Anyway, you know where I am if you need part numbers, wiring diagrams or that kind of thing.


----------



## <jay> (Jan 19, 2007)

What exactly are the differences in Ozy's car to say a 260z?

I mean would a front wing off a 260z fit Ozys car? brake discs, suspension?

I know there will be differences in wiring, My car was brought in from OZ and when changing the dash there were alot of differences with the wiring.


----------



## ozyZED (May 12, 2009)

@ps30-sb
bingo, its not a 280 either, thats why is was so casual saying 240z and even joking 300z. i dont want to go down the chassis thing, because whatever chance the average dude has knowing what a 240z is (in ireland, there arent many of these and you get grown men asking "hey, whats that?") then theyll be lost with c-s31.
so i give the 5 minute shakedown.
last week some randomer came up and asked "is that a 280" and i go "yeah, but, no but" like vicky pollard of little britain then went on about japan and how it originally had a 2.0litre etc etc

to be honest, ive just reverted to fairlady z. im slowly accepting that its not gay sounding, but the numbers are easier and more macho. to anyone that knows me and it, its just Zed.

the proud thing... this is my problem, i didnt build or do anything, just point and buy.
if i ever learned any mechanical skills and built something, then i could be proud, maybe. but saying that, im not particularly proud of the house ive just restored, it needed to be done and it was. but again, im a stickler for this proud business.

kpgc10 should have its own section!
but thats an argument for someone else!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

<jay> said:


> What exactly are the differences in Ozy's car to say a 260z?
> 
> I mean would a front wing off a 260z fit Ozys car? brake discs, suspension?
> 
> I know there will be differences in wiring, My car was brought in from OZ and when changing the dash there were alot of differences with the wiring.



jay,
Your question illustrates part of my point: _Which_ '260Z' do you mean? 

An early ( late 1973 production ) UK market RS30U '260Z' has literally hundreds of differences from a late ( 1977 production ) UK-market RS30U '260Z'. For example, the doors will not interchange between 'early' and 'late' versions as they have different latch mechanisms that can not be swapped without chopping the doors up.......

Go onto the internet to investigate this, and you will often come across information that originates from the USA / north American market models - but the north American market got the RLS30 '260Z' which had _many_ differences to the UK market models, and they only had it for what amounts to a year or so - when it was superseded by the '280Z' model. See how complicated this can become.......? 

Ozy's C-S31 Fairlady Z would have originally been one of _three_ different trim / equipment specs when it was new ( 'Fairlady Z', 'Fairlady Z-L' or 'Fairlady Z-T' ) and it can be quite difficult to find out exactly _which_ it was without seeing the original documentation from when the car was new - and especially after the car has been modified. This does not matter up until the point that something needs replacing or refurbishment, and then much headscratching can ensue when trying to find out which part number is needed, or which part from a UK market ( or USA market ) car will interchange with it.

Case in point: A few months ago I gave away a couple of front hubs to somebody that needed them in a hurry. I was sure that I had another couple of pairs in my garages that I could refurb to replace them, but only realised when I came to knock the old bearings out that I'd given away my last pair of late '73-on hubs and only had the '69~'73 type left - so now my brake discs would be sitting at the wrong offset to the brake calipers. The difference is very subtle, but has a big effect. 

I could have kicked myself. I had to hunt around for a good pair of hubs, which was not easy and ended up costing me a fair few quid. And it's getting more and more difficult to find this stuff.....


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

o o o i have a friend with a 240z with janspeed turbo conversion lots of fun and stunning


----------

